# Volume wake and new ICS leak from BAMF



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

My power button is broke, so I always use the volume buttons to wake the phone and a widget to put the phone to sleep. I don't see the option to enable the phone to wake from volume press. Anyone else seen the option and I missed it or know of an app or mod that will get me going? Thanks!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to try this on this Rom yet: Navigate to this file with root explorer, mount R/W, long press and select 'open in text editor'

/system/usr/keylayout/mecha-keypad.kl

You will see a line that looks like this.....

Code: key 114 VOLUME_DOWN WAKE

Remove the "WAKE" so it looks like this.

Code: key 114 VOLUME_DOWN

just remove the "wake" text

Do the same for Code: key 115 VOLUME_UP

I changed those same keys in /system/usr/keylayout/mecha-keypad-v0.kl

Make the changes, save them and reboot.

^^ thanks to dave8311 on xda

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, doesn't seem to work though. It's weird that you'd remove WAKE from the line as that's "supposed" to be the option that enables it. I've tried both ways editing both files though, no difference.

I'm gonna muck around with it for a bit though and do some research, I'll let ya know if I get it working.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

mordant80 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, doesn't seem to work though. It's weird that you'd remove WAKE from the line as that's "supposed" to be the option that enables it. I've tried both ways editing both files though, no difference.
> 
> I'm gonna muck around with it for a bit though and do some research, I'll let ya know if I get it working.


Cool thanks for letting me know. I would have tried it, but still at work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Volume Wake mod here: http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/1728-Miscellaneous-mods-for-the-ICS-SENSE-3-6-leak-Post-up-what-ya-got-guys!

Going to test shortly.


----------



## Boostjunky (Jul 17, 2011)

mordant80 said:


> Volume Wake mod here: http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/1728-Miscellaneous-mods-for-the-ICS-SENSE-3-6-leak-Post-up-what-ya-got-guys!
> 
> Going to test shortly.


Been working fine here since I implemented it on my own phone. Have at it!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Boostjunky said:


> Been working fine here since I implemented it on my own phone. Have at it!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yup, works great. Thanks a bunch for that!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Boostjunky said:


> Been working fine here since I implemented it on my own phone. Have at it!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Both mods look great!


----------

